# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  D. Hydei cultures keep moulding

## froggerdude

I like these flies for some of my hatchling lizards and small frogs but the culture keep moudling. I've tried two different media brands and adding a capful of vinegar. What else can I do?

----------


## Dan

Mold can develop for a few reasons. Most commercially available media have mold inhibitors in them already. If not you can add a bit of cinnimon. It acts as an antifungal.

Possibilities for moldy cultuteres include:

1. Media lacks mold inhibitor /add cinnimon or methylparaben (tiny amount)
2. Media is mixed too dry /add more water to powder when preparing cultures (apple sauce consistency)
3. Media is drying out / increase humidity where culture is kept (room may be too dry)
4. Not enough flies seeded per culture/ add at least 100 flies to a new culture. (The more maggots turning the media over the less chance mold will form).

Ironically less flies in the culture and low moisture seems to cause the most mold growth. Try tweeking the amounts of both and good luck.

----------

